# Accident to boost Boeing



## katsung47

1024. Accident to boost Boeing (6/10/2018)

Trump imposes tariffs of 25% for steel and 10% for aluminium On imports from allies. That's obviously a part of his plan to boost US automobile and air plane industry. 
It needs a lot of steel to manufacture a car and a lot of aluminium for a plane.

The next step he will do is to impose high tariff on imported car to push up domestic auto industry. What about the air plane? 

I noticed the following air incidents. 

On 4/17,  


> Southwest Airlines emergency landing: Banking executive killed after being sucked out of window at 32,000ft
> 
> The jet's CFM56-7B engines were made by CFM International, jointly owned by General Electric and Safran Aircraft Engines of France.
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...s-plane-makes-emergency-landing-engine-broke/



I think that's a demonstration to other countries how to create an air incident if they want to justify a change in their plane supplier. 


On 5/15


> Sichuan Airlines co-pilot nearly sucked out of broken cockpit window, pilot says
> May 15, 2018,
> 
> All 128 people aboard the Airbus A319 survived the ordeal.
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/sichua...t-nearly-sucked-out-of-broken-cockpit-window/



On 5/30


> China plane makes emergency landing after window cracks
> AFP	May 30, 2018
> 
> The aircraft was an Airbus A321, according to plane tracking website FlightAware.
> 
> In April, a woman died after being partially sucked out of a Southwest Airlines flight headed to Dallas from New York when a porthole was shattered mid-flight.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/china-plane-makes-emergency-landing-window-cracks-093600102.html



These two incidents took place in two weeks at the time when US and China had trade negotiation. Planes are all from Airbus. The incident style are all similar to Southwest airline style. 

We know there are only two main airplane manufacturer in the world - Boeing and Airbus. If Trump want to make Boeing great, he has to bite a big chunk from Airbus. I hope there will be no blood air accident in coming trade negotiation with other countries.


----------



## transporter

Just wondering...do you speak English? 

I am asking because you sure as hell cannot type in English.


----------



## Bird Dog

transporter said:


> Just wondering...do you speak English?
> 
> I am asking because you sure as hell cannot type in English.



I do beleive Katsung47’s English is far superior to the other languages you speak.......troll


----------



## PeoplesElbow

katsung47 said:


> 1024. Accident to boost Boeing (6/10/2018)
> 
> Trump imposes tariffs of 25% for steel and 10% for aluminium On imports from allies. That's obviously a part of his plan to boost US automobile and air plane industry.
> It needs a lot of steel to manufacture a car and a lot of aluminium for a plane.
> 
> The next step he will do is to impose high tariff on imported car to push up domestic auto industry. What about the air plane?
> 
> I noticed the following air incidents.
> 
> On 4/17,
> 
> 
> I think that's a demonstration to other countries how to create an air incident if they want to justify a change in their plane supplier.
> 
> 
> On 5/15
> 
> 
> On 5/30
> 
> 
> These two incidents took place in two weeks at the time when US and China had trade negotiation. Planes are all from Airbus. The incident style are all similar to Southwest airline style.
> 
> We know there are only two main airplane manufacturer in the world - Boeing and Airbus. If Trump want to make Boeing great, he has to bite a big chunk from Airbus. I hope there will be no blood air accident in coming trade negotiation with other countries.



You know southwest only uses Boeing 737's don't you?  It is a great money saving strategy to only have one type of aircraft.


----------



## katsung47

1026. Hot Housing market (6/24/2018)

I am innocent. To eliminate an innocent man by framing him in criminal case takes a lot of money. The Feds(FBI and DEA) used to get the money from real estate business. 




http://wolfstreet.com/wp-content/up...nia-median-home-sales-prices-1971-2015-05.png

The index curve of the median house price of San Francisco represents the course of the persecution of the Feds. The tactic is to refinance the house for more money if the house price keeps going up. e.g. When they bought a house of 300k in 1990
They paid 10% down payment,that's 30k. Then in 2007 when the house price went up to 680k, they could get 380k cash by refinancing. Now it's 1.61 million, they could get another 930k from it. 30k for 1.31 million, what a profit. Any time when the case is over, they leave the debt for bank to take care. The point is to keep the housing market hot while the case is alive. 



In the meantime, the housing babble has exploded in 2007. The Feds(FBI and DEA) saved it from collapse by Q.E. done by Federal Reserve. See reference (#945)
To keep the balloon from popping off, they keep the interest as low as possible. Now the media house price of St. Francisco is 1.61 million. That's where my sisters live. San Jose's is higher, that's where I live. 



> San Francisco’s median house price climbs to $1.61 million
> 
> That’s nearly double the average from just five years ago
> By Adam Brinklow  Apr 5, 2018,
> 
> https://sf.curbed.com/2018/4/5/17201888/san-francisco-median-home-house-price-average-2018




Reference:

945. The 2017 bubble(2/1/2017)


It was the popping up of the housing bubble that caused the financial tsunami in 2008. The bubble hasn't been cleaned up completely. The real estate loan were lent from banks. No big bank collapsed. They were bailed out by government with tax-payers' money. The banks still held large quantity of foreclosed houses. Then we saw Federal Reserve's Quantitative easy program. That money took over the foreclosed houses for a larger bubble. QE3, where the central bank had spent close to $40 billion per month in mortgage-backed securities. So much money injected into real estate's area, that's why I said there is only one bubble - the 2007 one hasn't been cleaned up and the residue has been extended to a even bigger one - I call it 2017 bubble. 

A bubble needs money to keep it to inflating. Federal Reserve had spent nearly four trillion to blow up such a big real estate balloon. It seems they don't want to pour money into that hole any more. So a crook is pushed out to take that responsibility. 

I say 2017 bubble because: 1. Federal Reserve said it likely will increase interest twice this year - that will pop up the housing bubble. 

2. The unprecedented 2016 election in US that put an unqualified man on president seat. I said something big will happen that nobody (party) want to take the responsibility. (see "902. Trump's job (2)    (5/7/2016)")

3. Something big (other then the coming economic crisis) will take place in Europe: War; natural disaster; terror attack.... to distract people from that economic crisis, and drive the money in Europe to US to take over the bubble too. It relates to Russian. I believe Putin is bribed by the Feds to cooperate on this. Trump's Russian love is not a coincidence.


----------



## katsung47

1027. Seattle home price and Boeing (7/1/2018)

Several months ago, news said the house price raising rapidly in Seattle area that created homeless problem. Since I know real estate business is a bank where the Feds draw money from, so something would happen there. 

Then came the trade negotiation with China and those Airbus accidents. Boeing's factory is in Seattle. If Trump wins a big deal for Boeing, the real estates business will be prosperous too. And it seems the planners foresaw the scene. They have gone into that market already. 



> San Jose is the nation’s hottest housing market in 2018, Zillow says
> 
> The San Jose area’s median home value right now is $1,128,300, making it the nation’s most expensive market, according to Zillow. The median home value in the San Francisco metropolitan area — San Francisco, Marin, San Mateo, Alameda and Contra Costa counties — is $893,100, the second highest in the U.S. The Seattle metro area is third most costly, with a median home value of $463,800.
> 
> https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/01...s-hottest-housing-market-in-2018-zillow-says/



I live in San Jose, my sisters live in San Francisco. The Feds makes it to bubbles no.1 and No.2. The 3rd one is now Seattle. 


https://i2.wp.com/www.mercurynews.c...0111-90.jpg?w=620&crop=0,0px,100,9999px&ssl=1


----------



## littlelady

katsung47 said:


> I live in San Jose, my sisters live in San Francisco. The Feds makes it to bubbles no.1 and No.2. The 3rd one is now Seattle.



The first problem you need to address is that you live in CA.  Good luck with that.


----------



## katsung47

http://www.zerohedge.com/sites/defa...mageroot/2017/01/27/2017.01.27 - Dow LT_0.jpg

You don't have to be expert to see how big the stock market bubble is. The top on chart was 20,100 two years ago, it's now well over 24,000.  

1028. Stock market bubble (7/8/2018)

Another big bubble is the stock market. I think it is manipulated by the rich people who rule this country. To maintain the stock in high price until others to take it over, you have to pour money into the market. That's why Trump pushed out "tax reform bill. 



> Tax cut fuels record $200 billion stock buyback bonanza
> by Talib Visram     June 5, 2018
> 
> American companies announced a record $201.3 billion in stock buybacks and cash takeovers in May.
> 
> That was a record number, topping the prior record of $172 billion in 2007, right before the start of the Great Recession.
> 
> Howard Silverblatt of S&P Dow Jones Indices said that total buybacks and dividends for the past 12 months could top $1 trillion for the first time ever.
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2018/06/05/investing/stock-buybacks/index.html



The money returned to companies are used to boost stocks instead be invested to create jobs and boost wages. When a bill was passed, a deal between politicians and rich people has been made already. 

The next step is to create crisis in world to push the money flowing into US to take over the bubble.


----------



## Gilligan




----------



## katsung47

1029. High pressure with climbing interest rate (7/15/2018)

Recently from #1024 to #1028, I revealed how the Feds manipulate the financial market that created two big bubbles. One is real estate bubble in San Jose and San Francisco area, the other one is the stock market bubble. To keep these two bubbles stay big, they let Federal Reserve to keep the bench mark interest rate as low as near zero. After eight years, Federal Reserve can't stay there any more. It's time to get business back to normal.

As the 10 year treasury rate climbs to near 3%, the housing bubble and stock market bubble are facing popping off. That means the Feds will lose a money machine for my case. As usual, there is a push at the Feds. 



> Trump: I wish I didn't pick Jeff Sessions
> Dylan Stableford,Yahoo News•   May 30, 2018
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/trump-wish-didnt-pick-jeff-sessions-135218302.html



Here is the response of Sessions. 



> U.S. to hire 311 new prosecutors in push against violent crime, drugs
> Reuters	Reuters•June 4, 2018
> 
> Attorney General Jeff Sessions said on Monday the Justice Department was beefing up its fight against violent crime, drug use and illegal immigration by assigning 311 new prosecutors to work on the problems, the largest increase in decades.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/u-hire-311-prosecutors-push-against-violent-crime-180621271.html



New recruited team likely will use the old tactic, 



> Bay Area weather: Triple-digit temperatures possible again this weekend
> By MARK GOMEZ             June 28, 2018
> 
> For the second weekend in a row, temperatures across the Bay Area are expected to soar near the century mark Saturday.
> 
> Thankfully, the heat won’t last long.
> 
> https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/06...git-temperatures-possible-again-this-weekend/



I think so because that heat does last long until now (another two weeks from 6/27). I am afraid to be framed so dare not go for a shower and the heat won't go away too, seems waiting for my bathing. 

reference:

984. Trick to plant drug trace on victims (9/30/2017)


In #979, I predicted 9/2 would be action day of the framed case (my wife started her Canada travel) and thereafter there would be a Korea war crisis to distract. Kim Jong-un did detonate a hydrogen bomb to the order, but there was no action on me. What happened?

I think the Feds planed to arrest me on 9/2. The excuse of arrest was "found drug trace on my body".

How could they do that? I found in this way.

8/12, my wife said she would have a tour to Canada. Next day was Sunday, someone dropped a San Jose Mercury News (local newspaper) at my door. Then for consecutive four weeks I received five Mercury News Sunday edition. That was from 8/13 to 9/10. My wife's travel period was from 9/2 to 9/9.

I was a subscriber of San Jose Mercury News. I cancelled the subscription decades ago due to financial reason. I did pick up the first free Sunday paper to read. Then I thought of the harsh situation I am in. I didn't touch the free paper thereafter.

Then there came an unusual heat wave. Here is quote from #980:



> "9/1 - 9/4 Unprecedented heat over San Jose area.
> 
> September 2, 2017
> 
> California’s history-making heat wave set new all-time records for the second day in a row.
> I have no air condition in my house. You can imagine in three digit temperature. What's there purpose, i don't know. To force the window open wide so leaked gas can get in? Or let hitter easy in when the door open wide?"



I think the purpose was to push me taking bath so they could collect drug trace from the sewage water they collected. The drug trace might be from polluted news paper or some other sources they deliberately planted.

I hadn't taken bath in these sweating days.

.......


Pictures of free Sunday papers at the door. 

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...2OqLgpL2bMLo4e07ACEwYBhgL/w140-h105-p/007.JPG.







1030. Payment of a secret deal (7/22/2018)




> Tesla goes big in China with Shanghai plant
> 
> Reuters	Reuters      July 10,2018
> 
> SHANGHAI (Reuters) - Tesla Inc (TSLA.O) Chief Executive Officer Elon Musk on Tuesday landed a deal with Chinese authorities to build a new auto plant in Shanghai,
> 
> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/tesla-goes-big-china-shanghai-011731874.html



This is a big investment with a size of half million vehicles. It's strange Trump didn't come out to speak something like he said on Harley Davidson and media generally silence on it. 



> ZTE is officially alive again, as US lifts 'death-penalty' ban
> CNET•July 13, 2018
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/m/6acfd355-b37d-3dfa-b439-3f3f179aec01/ss_zte-is-officially-alive.html



ZTE is high-tech company that China eagerly wants to keep it alive. Trump satisfies its will. Politicians and media are quiet too. 



> China's biggest bank corruption criminal repatriated from U.S.
> Reuters	                 •July 11, 2018
> 
> BEIJING (Reuters) - A Chinese man who embezzled $485 million from his employer in the biggest bank corruption case in China's history was repatriated on Wednesday by U.S.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/chinas-b...riminal-repatriated-u-071335392--finance.html



These were big events took place a week ago. They looked like a concession made by Trump to China in trade negotiation. It is not. The tariffs problem is not resolved. The deport of Chinese most wanted indicates it's a secret deal between the Feds and Chinese secret police. I think they are framing a new drug case.


----------



## Gilligan

Cue Twilight Zone music.


----------



## Kyle

Gilligan said:


> Cue Twighlight Zone music.




I was thinking more along the lines of ....

[video=youtube_share;g1edqWrtXMo]https://youtu.be/g1edqWrtXMo[/video]


----------



## PeoplesElbow




----------



## katsung47

1031. Basin bath and newspaper (7/29/2018)

In the morning of 7/21/2018, I took out the plastic box which I used as basin for bath.(about 15 gallon size) I also use it to collect water when I water the garden. After watering the garden I put the box in bathroom, planed to bathing at night. 

I have taken basin shower for a long time when I found the Feds polluted the running water with radiated material that would cause skin cancer. Last year I found they tried to perform a search and arrest by "finding drug trace" in Sewage water so I had to pour the bathing water into the lane. The way to frame is to contaminate victim by newspaper. 
It happened in last September, see #984.

My wife came back in afternoon. To my surprise, she also brought back a newspaper. She rarely did that. It was 10 months away since last time someone dropped free newspaper at my door. The Feds plays that planting trick again. Of course, I didn't touch that plastic paper bag. 

I also found that recently there were many junk mail with big envelop. I think they play the same function to plant drug trace on victims. 






The Chinese newspaper of 7/21/2018. 


reference

See "984. Trick to plant drug trace on victims (9/30/2017)" at #1029.



309. Isotope, mole, cancer (5/7/05)

If you read my messages from begining, you know that my problem started with isotope money. 

Isotope is a good tracer. It is invisible. It can be only detected by special instrument. People are not aware of it even they are traced by isotope. I think it is vastly used by Feds. But isotope also will hurt health. It's radioactive. So there is another usage other than tracing - killing. The victim used to have a cancer. It's a murder disguised in natural disease. 

It was about in 2001,(?) when I was shaving one day, I sudenly noticed there were many new moles on my cheek. I used to take a side sleep. Mostly I slept on my right side, there were many moles on my right cheek. There were less moles on my left cheek because I slept less on that side. 

The fresh black moles alarmed me. I thought Feds contaminated my pillow with radioactive material which would cause a skin cancer. (I'll use "isotope" for radioactive material hereafter) I changed the pillow and slept with clothes or towel underneath my head which I often washed. It works. Small moles faded away. Big mole, turned into pale black. It's no more the scaring oil-black colour. 

Since Feds poisoned the tap water, I used to buy bottled water or got the water from other source such like gas station or rest room of store. But even these water were often found poisoned because I depended on other's drive which always guided me to the market where poisoned water and food were prepared in advance. So I used to test the water to make sure if it was "clean". 

Started from February this year, I started to have cough after meal. It was a sympton that food contanimated with isotope. But I failed to identify the source. Once my wife had the supper at same time with me. She coughed after meal. My wife rarely touched the dish I cooked. The only common food we had was rice. But it was me cooked the rice. The ingredients were rice and water, both verified "clean" beforehand, what happened? I was puzzled. 

Soon I solved the problem. A few days later I suddenly found there were many moles on the back of my hands. I was immediately aware of that the tap water was contaminated by isotope. I do the dish wash by hands everyday. (We never use dish-washer) Though I avoid to drink tap water, I wash with it. Both hands soaked in isotope tap water caused a skin cancer sympton - moles. It also explains why we coughed after eating the rice. Though I cooked rice with clean water, I washed it with isotope tap water which contaminated the rice. I wash with tap water to save "clean water". 

I abandoned tap water right away. It works, one month later, the black mole on the back of my hands faded away. It reminds me of the radiation clean work by Feds last December. (see "274. Radiation", "275. Radiation 2 ") and Judge's cough which led him into the jail. . (see "298. Intimidate Judge (3/22/05)"




1032. Removal of surveillance car (8/5/2018)






This is the map of the lane I live. My house is at D site. People go outside from D house have to pass through the lane between A and B house and their parking lot. Sometime ago I found owners of A and B each has a vehicle parking deadly at their garage lot(at least more than a year or two, or longer). To my experience, it's a surveillance car equipped with camera or censor. To alarm the outside surveillance station that their targets is leaving so they could track. 

About two weeks ago, my wife gave me a letter, said, "It's a mistake. You go and give the letter to A neighbor." The letter came from Home Owner Association. It said they found an inoperative car on our site. It viotated the rule so we must remove it. The picture showed it was Vehicle A. It was a mistake shouldn't made by Home Owners Association. Consider they are the tool of the FBI, I think the Feds is framming new plot. I didn't go to neighbor A, worrying that could be a trap. 

Seeing I was indifferent to the letter, my wife took it back. On 8/1, Vehicle A was towed away. The Feds had planed to damage my garage door last August. From the map of lane, you can see how Vechicle A becomes an obstacle of a roaring in car to impact the garage door. 


Reference:

976. Sessions and garage door (8/21/2017)

In 2005, my rolling up garage door was broken up by the car my daughter drove. The Homeowners Association warned to fix it right away. I noticed the Feds drove the contractors from the market away so their men could take over the work for an unreasonable search and arrest. 12 years ago, I wrote,  



> 300. Garage door (3/27/05)
> 
> On 3/18, Mercury News reported: "Unlicensed contractors get stung". 59 unlicensed builders were nabbed in an undercover sting operation. Those nabbed by the ruse were given criminal citations that could land them in jail for a maximum of six months, or they could be ordered to pay a $1,000 fine."
> 
> That's amazing similar to the event taken place in July 2003. When Feds tried to force me to have a roof contract with them, they created a roofing worker's death to intimidate other uninsured roofers out of the market. So the undercover contractor could get the deal. (see "145. SARS, a big issue(7/20/03)"



To avoid an unreasonable search, I repaired the garage door. It's more then ten years now, the repaired garage door had worn out and had to be replaced. In late May, the Homeowner Association mailed me a notice that there would be a meeting. I knew that was to justify an inspection. The target was the garage door. 

In mid June, my wife gave me a weekly magazine - "USCITYPOST"(June 17, 2017) In its "Business Classified", I found four advertisement of "Garage door" contractors. In newspaper commercial, "Garage door" is a rare. That four ads obviously were prepared for me. To avoid being framed by the Feds, I had to do it by myself. I thought of the original one piece garage door which I hadn't abandoned. 

The Homeowners Association's meeting date was set on 7/26. I had to replace the garage door at that time. In mid July, I dug out the old one piece door. What surprised me was next day President Trump told media he was going to fire Sessions. 



> Can Trump fire Attorney General Jeff Sessions? Yes, but it would be unprecedented
> Maureen Groppe and Jessica Estepa, USA TODAY      July 20, 2017
> 
> 
> In an interview with the New York Times, the president on Wednesday slammed Sessions for recusing himself from the Russia investigation, believing that this action led to the appointment of a special counsel.
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...ssions-yes-but-would-unprecedented/495537001/



Trump is unqualified to be president. His victory was out of the support of the Feds.(FBI) Now I believe his main task is to eliminate me - Kat Sung. When they thought it was a certain, they didn't expect I dug out an old door. So Trump was so angry. They quickly plan new plots in rogue's way. 

On Aug. 3, a "Fed Express" cart roared into the lane, not for delivery, but turned around to drive out. 
Then came the PG&E engineer pick up to replace the gas meter of my house. 

I think they have two plans: 1. To create a gas leaking. 2. To damage newly installed garage door to force a replacement. I believe so because two days later, a US Mail cart rushed into the lane too. Both cars rushed in with high speed that caused large noise. That was not the way to move in small lane. As for why changed a mail car later? The "Fed Express" cart is too big and long, not easy to aim the target in a lane. The mail car is smaller and easy to carry out the impact mission.


----------



## Gilligan




----------



## katsung47

1033. An international plot (8/12/2018)

In early July, US quietly made some concession to China. I think that is the payment for a framed case. See "1030. Payment of a secret deal".

It also accordant to my allegation that the Feds would do a mass slaughter to eliminate my family and relatives and people who know the story. My wife has a lot of relatives in Philippines. It seems they will be murdered too. 

Philippines is a country under the control of the Feds. (I'll talk about it later). When the Feds(FBI and DEA) rigged the 2016 election to have their candidate Trump to grab the president power, they also have their agent Duterte to grab the power of Philippines president. Duterte is known as "Philippines' Trump" who rules Philippines ruthlessly and killed a lot of people in the name of "drug war". 

The following two assassinations took place in early July, synchronized with the early July plot. The purpose is to justify a big slaughter by government in the name of "revenge for the dead Mayors". I think. 



> Antonio Halili Assassinated: Philippine City Mayor Gunned Down
> Monday, 02 July 2018
> 
> https://www.newsmax.com/thewire/anto.../02/id/869440/





> Philippines mayor Ferdinand Bote killed in second assassination in just two days
> Posted 3 Jul 2018
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-07-0...o-days/9936876



Reference: (1030 and 933)

See "1030. Payment of a secret deal (7/22/2018)" at last post.

.....

933. Big drug case in China, Philippines and USA (11/12/2016)

16 years ago, Bush was escorted to the president seat by the Feds. The big event was 9/11 attack. The secret deal was between Chinese secret police and the Feds.(FBI and DEA) In deal, China was to smuggle drugs to US to frame a case on Kat Sung. The payment was to hosting 2008 Olypic Game and the membership of WTO.

This month, they escorted Trump to the president seat. A new secret deal has been made. It still is to create a drug case, but the victims will be much more. My relatives and other people who know my story will be killed in this created case. 

My wife is arranged a trip to China and Philippines from 11/13 to 11/21. The Feds used to frame a case when victims are in travel. The drug case will take place in these two countries and in US too.

The case will be operated under the name of Interpol. For this purpose, a Chinese police officer has been selected president of Interpol. 


New Chinese Interpol chief sparks rights concerns

AFP	Yulius Martoni November 10, 2016

Nusa Dua (Indonesia) (AFP) - A Chinese security official was elected president of Interpol Thursday for the first time, sparking criticism from activists who say Beijing uses the agency to track down dissidents abroad.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/interpol-...083320553.html
US intelligence infiltrates all kinds of organizations. 16 years ago, they satisfied Chinese demand by the approval of the commission of Olympic Game and the WTO. This time, for the same purpose, they sent a Chinese police officer to the seat of Interpol president.



1034. Censorship (8/14/2018)

I have problem to post #1033. In Lunaticoutpost.com, I failed to post it. The page said, "Internal Server Error

The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request."

I also have problem to post #1033 in forumgarden.com. The page turned on "Error 500 (Internal Server Error)" page too. 

I think my message in #1033 may have correctly revealed their plot, so it was blocked to readers. A search and arrest (framming case) may happen in coming days and more censorship on the way. 

I have a web site:
http://katsung.forumotion.com/t6-from-ep-3-spy-plane-to-911-attack

or google my name.


1035. Taking over Philippins' FBI (8/19/2018)

In July 1999, I was in HongKong when my visa to stay would expire and I had to go somewhere. Philippines became a most likely country I'd go. Just then there was an explosion took place in headquarters of National Bureau of Investigation of Philippines(Philippines' FBI). I view it as an operation of the Feds to take over the control of Philippines' FBI at the purpose to carry out a murder case when I went there. Of course, I didn't go there. Several months later, I found my worry became truth - I was instructed a way to enter South Philippines by boat and there happened was a new rising Islamic terrorist group. 

After 18 years development, the Feds now can have their own agents to take over the power of president, both in US and Philippines. That's why I say Duterte works for the Feds in #1033. And there is a new plot in three nations. 


Reference:

195. Bombing "Philippines FBI" (1/11/2004)

I extended my stay in Hongkong one more month to July, 1999. I searched information about countries of South-east Asia in Library and picked up travel information from the consulate of these countries. 

I knew nobody in these countries except Philippines where my wife has many relatives living there. In mid 90s, some of these relatives visited us. I thought it was a routine that Feds checking the relationship of their target. From their angle, I think, Philippines was the country I would go if I would not go to China. 

In July 99, two events shocked me. One was the death of Jr. Kennedy. I think Feds were scare of his potential political power and worried the revelation of my story. (see "17. They killed President Kennedy")

The other one was that there was a bombing in headquarters of National Bureau of Investigation of Philippines. Hongkong newspaper said it was an organization equaling to FBI of US. Several people died in this bombing.(7 ?) I immediately realized it was a regime change. Now Feds controlled secret police of Philippines. They used a violent way to get rid of the people which blocked the way of their own candidate because it was urgent. They thought I would go there at that month. 

As a matter of fact, Feds were wrong. I had never planned to go to Philippines. I was not familiar with my wife's relatives. And an important reason I wouldn't go there was because Philippines is an island country. The only way I knew at that time to access Philippines was by flight. Air accident is a popular way of assassination for Feds. I tried to avoid air travel if possible. On 7/18/99, I went to Malaysia. 

Later when I came back to US in 2000, I learned the deaths of three old neighbours. I think they were murdered at that time. (see "10. The death of old people")

In about same time, there was a Lai Changxing smuggling case broke out in China. In which there was a regime change in high ranking government of Fujiang province, included secret police (Bereau of State Security) After that, the secret police of US and China developed a drug gang there. Then they lured my wife and her brothers (in Philippines) to buy apartments in Fujiang with bargain deal. (see "146. Regime change in Fujian" and 141,142,143,150, 155)

Four years after July 1999, I realize how seriously Feds treated my leaving. They first made D.o.D. bombed Chinese Embassy in Yugoslavia to lure me to China. After the failure and felt their crime might be revealed, they act ivated their resources to have regimes change in high ranking secret police of Philippines and Fujiang, China. They murdered the people whom might be thier trouble if their crime revealed and intended to murder more by creating a drug gang in Fujiang. 


Correction to 195. (8/19/2018)

In July 99, One event shocked me. That was the death of kennedy Jr.(JFK's son) The Feds want to kill me because they had intimidated me,"So what, they even killed President Kennedy." 
Another event was the bombing of "Philippines FBI". That took place in August. That indicates they tried to kill me by the hand of Philippines spy system. A shock for me too. Both shocked me to stay in South East Asio to avoid muder attempt from the Feds. 


196. Islamic terrorist manipulated by government (1/16/2004)

Five months later, on 12/16/99, I was in city of Surabaya, Java, Indonisia. I stayed in a guesthouse. In the sitting room, there was a young man studying a map. We had a chat. He said he came from US and was going to Phillipines. He told me we could go to Borneo by boat.
Then to the east Sabah, from there there was a ship line connecting Malaysia and south part of Phillipines, Mindanao. "Ta, Ta, Ta." his finger jumped on the table, "you get to Phillipines by boat".

But even there was a ship line to Phillipines, I would not go. The bombing of headquarters of "Phillipines FBI" was still fresh in my mind. It was obvious another guidance from Feds. They invited me to Phillipines. They even recognized that I tried to avoid air travel and instructed me a road by sea. What trap was there in Mindanao ready for me?

Four months later, I got the answer. In April 2000, news reported 21 hostages (10 were western tourists) were held by Islamic militants in southeast Asian seas. That was the start of Abu Sayev rebels and other riots in south part of Phillipines. It happened on the travel line I would take if I had taken the advice to go Phillipine by sea.

Later in TV news, I saw the weapons these Islamic rebels using were not knives, old rifles as I thought before. Their weapons were advanced ones like Stallon used in his movie "Rambo".

My suspicion of Feds manipulating Islamic rebels to commit terrorism got proved by the news of military rebellion in Phillipines. On 7/27/03, a group of military mutineers seized a shopping center in Manila, demanded the government resign.

The soldiers claim that:
Quote, "• Senior military officials, in collusion with the Arroyo regime, carried out last March's bombing of the airport in the southern city of Davao, as well as several other attacks. Thirty-eight people were killed in the bombings. The leader of the mutiny,
Lieutenant Antonio Trillanes, claims to have "hundreds" of witnesses who can testify to the plot.

• The army has fueled terrorism in Mindanao by selling weapons and ammunition to the very rebel forces the young soldiers were sent to fight.

• Members of the military and police helped prisoners convicted of terrorist crimes escape from jail. The "final validation", according to Trillanes, was Fathur Rohman al-Ghozi's July 14 escape from a heavily guarded Manila prison. Al-Ghozi is a notorious bomb-maker with Jemaah Islamiah, which was linked to both the Bali and Marriott attacks."

• The government was on the verge of staging a new string of bombings to justify declaring martial law.

http://www.commondreams.org/views03/0815-04.htm

Among the mutineers, some were officials who took part in the battle in southern part of Phillipines against Islamic rebels and had been awarded medals for thier bravery in struggle. When they saw the weapons and ammunitions rebel used were supported by their own government, and that the terrorist bombing were organized by their own government, they rose up to protest.


----------



## katsung47

1036. I'pad (8/26/2018)

Eight years ago, I bought a notebook computer "Acer". It was harassed so much that I couldn't went internet with it so I abandoned it. Then my wife had a "specialist" to fix it. The specialist download some program so we could watch Chinese film in iternet. Soon something happened that made me think it was a trap set up by the Feds, I abandoned it again. See #657. 

Now I use a computer abandoned by my wife's company. My wife has an i'pad used as her communication tool. I often use that i'pad to read news for its quick reaction. 

Yesterday, my daughter came with an used i'pad. She transferred the information from  original one to the new one. That means I can have an i'pad for myself. 

The long time downloading reminds me of Acer's story. Could it be another trap? The Feds allow me to have i'pad of my own. They must have planted something illegal at that i'pad. What I worried is the Feds have planed a drug case to arrest as many people as possible and try to link me to the case by i'pad. 


Reference. 

657. Internet control and computer plant (12/16/2010)

On Dec. 7, I wrote "655. Bin Laden and Julian Assange, False flag and living plant (12/7/2010)". Later that day, I learned that Assange turned himself in to the British police. I think that was a swift reaction to my analysis. When Assange's real face was exposed, it was unnecessary to maintain the puppet show. Anyhow, his mission is done. The Internet censorship law- COICA, will go through the House next month even he is absent. WikiLeaks established in 2007. The high tide is in recent days. Feds finally consume Julian Assange in my case. On 12/4, they set up a link between Assange and I by answering my post with his name. Then when I correctly revealed his role is a false flag on 12/7, they ended his hide and seek game earlier than planned. 







This time the possible accusation the Feds apply on me might be "access the secret site". I worry that Feds had planted some secret in my computer. I bought a note-book one year ago. I seldom use it because it was heavily harassed by the Feds. The telephone line was blocked; wireless didn't work; even the software Microsoft Word didn't work. Three months ago, my wife suddenly became active on computer with the excuse that she wanted to watch the movie from the Internet. Then came an AT&T technician who found problem in outside station. So the line was opened. Then my wife asked a computer specialist work on my note-book. He downloaded some program into my note-book. So I could go Internet at home and write, store articles with Microsoft Word Pad. 

Sometime later, I found that new Microsoft office software having strange character. It kept pop up when I didn't use it. Have you ever seen the Word Pad actively invite you to use it? It also started to request my name if I want to use it. I suspect someone was controlling my computer remotely. They might covertly collect my material through spy software downloaded by that specialist or even input some "confidential material" into my computer without my awareness. My wife never watches a movie from the Internet until now. What she did three months ago, was an action instructed by the Feds. They set up a trap in computer for me. I allege. 

To eliminate my suspicion, the computer specialist my wife invited was S.Y.. He was my neighbor 15 years ago. 
That was 1995, when I returned from Shanghai, I found my next door neighbor changed. Two families shared a four bed-room house. One family was a couple named Y with a son. The other one was a single mom with a daughter. My wife also had a new colleague: G-man who had a girl. (see 643. Foreign agents or foreign support groups? (8/12/2010) )
The three children were at similar age to my daughter.

My daughter had had three playmates before 1995, they lived cross street or several buildings away. They were all moved away at that time. Instead, Feds found three new playmates for my daughter. From them, I learned that when Feds put one under surveillance, they even get the child included.(my daughter was 6 then) And how close it was? Two families were in next door. One worked as my wife's colleague. 

C.Y. was a Chef. He never worked long in any restaurant. Sometimes one week in this one, sometimes a month in that, he changed his employer all the time. When Mrs. Y said her husband had almost worked for every restaurant of the Bay Area, I interpreted it as: the Feds had investigated all restaurants in Bay Area. 

S.Y. was a boy then. Last time I saw him, he was still a pupil. Now he is a young man. It seems the Feds have cultivated him as a computer "specialist". 



1037. Stolen victim's signature (9/2/2018)

My wife and I have a joint account in Wells Fargo Bank. About a decade ago, my wife opened a bank account of her own so that joint account was neglected. The account is maintained with certain amount of deposit because there is a safe box under its name. Anyhow, there was  statement from bank every month. 

Last September 2, my wife was arranged a travel. I think there was a plot to murder her and me. The significant event was N.Korea detonated a hydrogen bomb (as distraction)
(see #980, 981, 984). I also found the Feds had planted drug powder in newspaper to justify search and arrest. 

When they could plant drug trace in newspaper, it's easy to plant powder in letters. Thus I seldom touch those junk mails and utility mails. 

In later July, my wife reminded me there was a wrongly addressed letter from Home Owners' Association to me. (see "1032. Removal of surveillance car (8/5/2018)") So I started to check the pile of unopened letters. 

I found Wells Fargo Bank stopped mailing their monthly statement since March. That never happened before. Feds plotted a murder case in March (from 3/14 to 3/30) See "1012. Murder attempt on my wife three days later (3/27/2018)"  The Feds used to kill their targets and loot their wealth, I told my wife to check what happened. 

She went to Wells Fargo on 8/11, Saturday. They said the statements were held because the account was inactive and promised to print some checks for her next week. 

That night near seven o'clock, someone knocked at the door. My wife said it's a salesman 
from a company named "SFE"(Energy California, Inc.) It offers a three years plan program that customer pays a fixed monthly rate on natural gas to avoid tiered pricing. My wife has signed the agreement. 

I view it as an intimidation from the Feds. A response to our inquiry on bank statements.  It's a way to get the signature from the victim so they could loot their wealth by fake document with stolen signature. A dead victim can't verify her signature. I think so because the salesman came on Saturday night. Same day my wife visited Wells Fargo Bank. That "SFE" has no formal address. It is: P.O.BOX 967, BUFFALO, NY 14240-0967. I think it is a company run by the Feds. The main purpose is to get victims' signature. 

25 years ago, I had a feeling that the Feds would have murdered me in September. So I quit the business. One month later, I found my worry was very true. The Feds create an event to get my new credit card. Since then I realize the Feds are mob like bands. 


Reference;

34. The lost Credit Card 

I had a Visa card. About in September 1993, Visa card company said they would transfer my Visa card into GM Mastercard. I wonder why they did so and thought they might sold business to another company. 

In Oct. 15, Visa card company gave me a letter, said that as one of select customers, they were sending me a Mastercard to replace Visa card. Usually this was a notice and customers would receive the card in a week or so. I didn't pay much attention on this because at that time, I felt pressure on my business. Newspaper said Mrs. Chen's drug case would be sentenced next week. Berryessa Flea Market announced there would be a Festival next week. There would be music, and free beer. I've been in Berryessa for nearly 10 years. It was the first time experience. Free beer reminded me of free entertainment of Disneyland for FBI agent. It seemed that they would close the drug case and had a celebration. I knew I was much more a target than any real criminals because I knew too much dark side of Federal law enforcement agency. I didn't know what they would do but expected there would be a violent end. So I abandoned my business that week. 

In Nov. 24, GM Card co. mailed me a letter, reminding me they had sent me the card, and emphasized with bold letter that:" If you have not received your new card(s), please call our Lost/Stolen Dept. at......." The same sentence was put in an eye-catching box at the top of the letter. I called that number. Staff said they would cancel the lost card and mail me new one. Right next day, I received the letter contained new Mastercard. "What an efficiency!" I admired while calling Card company to confirm of receipt. To my surprise, I was interrogated by the staff for sometime. Then they told me the card number I confirmed was reported lost yesterday and should be the card due in my hands one month ago. I immediately realized someone surveying on my mail had held the credit card. They only released it when touched off by report lost phone call. That's why I got the lost mail next day to the phone call. The promised new card arrived nine days later. 

Since then I was aware they even developed a system to steal from people. Everything was well planed in advance, they even could get a credit card of full amount from victim which the dead man could never verify. It may also explain why they are so easily kill innocent people: they can always 'profit' from it, either by credit card, cash or their collections. And it is the safest loot, no one will complain. All victims are dead people.


----------



## Gilligan

Do you and all those voices in your head go out and party together?


----------



## Kyle

[video=youtube_share;g1edqWrtXMo]https://youtu.be/g1edqWrtXMo[/video]


----------



## black dog

Gilligan said:


> Do you and all those voices in your head go out and party together?



 Flashbacks are a bitch....  He's not taking Motrin for sure..


----------



## katsung47

1038. Planting drug trace in yard trash (9/9/2018)

Because the Feds (FBI, DEA)try to frame me in drug case, I had to take basin bath and avoiding trash garbage. I used to burn the yard trash. 

This summer several wildfires the largest in California history burned the state for nearly two months. 



> Largest California Wildfire Won't Be Contained Until September, Officials Say
> August 8,
> 
> Cal Fire pushed back its estimate for containment by two weeks for the massive blaze, which is made up of the adjacent River and Ranch fires. Officials had previously anticipated full containment by Aug. 15, but now say it will be Sept. 1.
> 
> https://www.npr.org/2018/08/08/6366...nt-be-contained-until-september-officials-say



I have a feeling such a long lasting wildfires were the work of the Feds. The purpose is to find a reason to stop me from burning withered leaves. 

 On August 30, when the fire were reported contained, I burned some withered grass. Two days later-Labor Day, I heard some noise at front yard. It was my neighbor - Mr.Wu. I rarely saw him, perhaps once a year. He was trimming plant in his flower bed. There was not much trash, but he made a noise. he put the yard trash on street. I think the Feds called him here to do a guide work. They hope me to do same thing instead of burning the trash. I didn't follow. 

Then New California wildfires Prompts Mandatory Evacuations. Will they keep the fire continue to burn till the end of September?



> Wildfire that closed key California highway explodes in size
> Saturday, September 8, 2018



I think the Feds is framing a case of "finding drug trace in yard trash" on me.



1039. Hurricane as a tool (9/16/2018)

Since Autumn is coming, I'm renovating the garden. Fear the Feds may plant drug trace in garbage, I used to burn off the yard trash. I think the Feds activated wildfire in California to justify interference me from burning the yard trash. (see last message)

I also noticed the news about Hurricane Florence. The extraordinary propaganda on this Hurricane caught my eyes. It reminds me of Hurricane Katrina 13 years ago. I think Hurricane Florance could be prepared as a distract on my case. They could have developed it to a bigger disaster if I burned off leaves again.

Here is what I wrote 13 years ago. It describes how the Feds set up traps in my case. 

(1) H.A. mailed me a letter, required a clean up of garden. 
    Coincidentally San Jose City offered a free dumping on 9/24. Later I knew 9/24 was the landing date of Hurricane Rita. So 9/24 was their action date.  

(2) My relatives (sisters and brother) were arranged a trip in East Coast.(9/10 to 9/17) Hurricane Ophelia went parallel along the Coast at that time. The Feds will eliminate my family members in this case.

Reference:

342. Homeowner Association again (9/12/05)

To collaborate the September plot, Feds activates H.A. again. Ten days ago, I received a new notice which said, 

"Enclosed you will find new procedures adopted by the Northvale Board of Directors for Dispute Resolution and Architectural Alterations....."

It announced new "Minimum landscaping requirements" which covers "All grounds visible to the public" and "Enclosed yards". It means now they will interfere the privacy of the backyards. 

Of course, it came with intimidation: "Effective 60 days from the date of this letter (November 1, 2005), the Board of Directors will strictly enforce these guidelines. Owners found in violation will be subject to fines up to $50 per day until the Board of Directors is notified in writing that the violation has been corrected. In addition, the City of San Jose Code Enforcement Division may be notified in order to assist the Association in bringing a property into compliance."

The notice was from: Brad Fox, Association Manager
PML Management Corporation, 655 Mariners Island Blvd. #301, San Mateo, Ca. 94404

Three years ago, H.A. had played same trick on me. I had called that man Brad Fox several times and even wrote a certified letter to him, but never got a reply. (see "95. A notice for a meeting")  Now when Feds exhausted everything, they create new procedure and requirement to persecute. 

I view that  PML Management Corporation as a support group work for the Feds. 

What is their purpose this time? Here is another notice from City Council member Chuck Reed I received about same time. It was a free offer. "The City of San Jose is providing free Rubbish & Metal bins at each dump site for household use to dump things you would normally pay to take to the dump." The date: Saturday, September 24, 2005.(Rain or shine)

Why on 9/24? Because I don't dump the rubbish. I am afraid Feds will plant in garbage to frame a case. It used to be done by my wife. 

But she will leave on 9/22 for a trip. (see "339. The September plot (9/2/05)")
A notice from H.A. forced a new requirement to clean the back yard before 11/1. 
City offers a free dumping in time on 9/24. 

I don't think it was a coincidence. Feds arranged me to do the dumping work on 9/24. I believe they plan a framed case on that day. 


345. Hurricane, a tool to distract (9/27/05)

I allege the recent hurricanes were practice of climate war. It was part of framed case plotted by D.O.J.. 

1. Motive:   As I have said, the September plot planned to kill two birds by one stone. Hurricanes were developed to help this purpose. (The main action was terror attack)

(1) To distract the peace movement, New Orleans was drowned by flood caused by Katrina on 8/29. The tragic scene thereafter occupied the whole page and screen of media for  weeks which at same time drowned the news of Cindy Sheehan's anti war bus trip that started one day later. 

The national emergency rescue was deliberately delayed. Military waited three days for orders. The slow re-action is not only incompetent but a crime when a city was drowned. But this was what inside group needed. The delay of rescue could create more stories of death, loot to draw public's attention. The media even activated an accusation war of who should be responsible for the slow action All these aimed at one purpose, to divert public's attention from peace movement. 

Of course for the big demonstration of 9/24, Inside Group prepared a big hurricane. Media blew the trumpet to propaganda that Hurricane Rita was shaping up to be one of the strongest Storms ever to hit the USA, exceeding even Katrina. And the landing date of Rita was exactly the same day - 9/24. 

As a project to distract, hurricane Katrina and Rita was a success. There is little report about anti-war gathering.  They checked up the momentum of Peace movement at the loss of thousand lives and hundred billions worth of properties.                                                                                                                 

(2) To cover up the framed case, Katrina also played an important role. My case is a big one. Feds has accumulated large quantity of real estates property in the case. To keep the value of these properties, they abuse the power to keep the long term interest rate low. Feds creates a strange phenomenon: all other merchandise were in low price which include automobile, computer, food, clothes .... except the house. To maintain a booming real estate market, they almost make the long term interest rate equal to the short term one. But all these are artificial. Once I was eliminated and they released their properties, all the restriction on other merchandise will be released too. There will be a big inflation in US then. Long term interest rate will go sky rocket. For this economic crisis, Inside Group even prepared to squeeze more from American people. They passed a new bankruptcy law for those potential victims of the coming economic tsunami. And Feds also prepared a justification for that crisis. When despaired people get angry, government will attribute the failure to the hurricanes.  It damaged oil industry in the Gulf of Mexico and caused high gas price. Everybody will believe so because they feel the bite when they pump the gas. The real cause of the crisis will be neglected. Hurricanes would be the excuse of an economy depression if the 9/24 frame case has been carried out. 

Ophelia was another storm developed around 9/10 in East Coast. The newspaper said "It loitered in the Atlantic for days, and is trudging so slowly that it should spend two days on North Carolina.", "It's been very difficult to get a feeling of what Ophelia is going to do." The strange thing is here. For Rita and Katrina, the media seemed knew what they were going to do and even draw a timing route for their future movement. Why they couldn't tell Ophelia's? 

I know why. Ophelia was a work of operation team of climate war. The team worked it out after they finished Katrina and then after Ophelia, they went for Rita. The task for Ophelia was to distract, (or even play a role) in a trip accident. My relatives were then in a trip in East Coast and Canada.(From 9/10 to 9/17). On 9/2 and 9/7, I continued to warn that  Feds  would create a travel accident to eliminate my family members. (#339, #340). To justify it, they even produced several air crash within a month. Ophelia wandered along East Coast, it was waiting for the decision of Feds. Its movement puzzled FEMA team. 

On 9/15, news said Ophelia left East Coast for ocean. I knew Feds had postponed the plan of travel accident

Feds had planned the Rita even stronger than Katrina. They even put the landing date on 9/24 the action date. But it was too evident a plot after my revelation. When in final days, news changed the tones said that Rita wouldn't develop to category 5, I knew the 9/24 frame case and bombing plot went sour.   

But the persecution won't stop. It goes on. (to be continued)


----------



## katsung47

1040. Typical elimination plan in 2005 (9/23/2018)

In Hurricane Katrina event, the Feds planed to eliminate me, my wife and my siblings.

(1) 9/10 to 9/17/2005, My brother and two of my sisters were arranged a trip in East Coast.  At same time Hurricane Ophelia went along East coast, ready to raid the land any time. Watch the odd path of Ophelia. This was chart on 9/14, it never landed since the case was soured.  




(2) I was intimidated by the Home Owner Association to clean the yard in September. Just then San Jose City offered a free dumping on 9/24/2005. It was a typical framing case of planting illegal trace in garbage. 

9/24 was the landing date of Hurricane Rita. Media once predicted it would be bigger than Katrina. If the Feds had framed me in dumping case, then Rita would have played a big disaster to distract. 

(3) 9/22 to 9/29/2005, My wife was arranged a South-east Asia trip. She almost encountered a Typhoon on 9/27. 


Reference:

361. Storm is now a killing tool of Feds (11/27/05)

Back to 9/24 framed case. In "#342. Homeowner Association again (9/12/05)" I talked about How Feds arranged a trip for my wife between 9/22 to 9/29 so they could frame me in a special "9/24 Neighborhood Cleanup day". Then what would happen to my wife while she was in South east Asia? 

They prepared a trip accident. 

My wife told me a lucky story when she returned. The travel group would tour Haloon Bay in Vietnam on 9/27. Some big boss in the group gave up the tour with the excuse they must attend a meeting or just plainly said they were afraid of the typhoon. Only a few tourists went with my wife. But the typhoon miraculously left the Haloon Bay a day before so they had a nice boat tour. 

On 9/30/05, there was a picture in Mercury News which shows a woman walking through rubble caused by Typhoon Damrey. "The worst storm to hit Vietnam in a decade. Officials said Thursday they had recovered 38 bodies so far."

I think there would be a "boat accident caused by typhoon" on 9/27 if  the 9/24 framed case went on successfully. The good luck for my wife was not a nice trip but a safe one. 



1041. October plot (9/30/2018)

In last two messages,(1039, 1040) I talked about how the Feds plotted a murder case in 2005 Hurricane Katrina event. They planed tour for my wife and my siblings. Because it's easy to create accident death or frame a case at people when they were in traveling. As for me, manipulating the Home Owner's Association and City of San Jose, they organized a free dumping garbage day, to arrest me by claiming they found drug trace in garbage. 

This October their plan is almost similar to 2005 case. They planed tour for my wife and my sisters. 

My wife will go for a tour to Dubai and Egypt from 10/14 to 10/28. 
Two of my sisters will go for a tour in China in October almost at same time. 

Why choose it at this time? Because it's Autumn, leaf falling time. I expected the Feds would play the trick to plant drug trace in yard trash. Three weeks ago I wrote:

1038. Planting drug trace in yard trash (9/9/2018)

Because the Feds (FBI, DEA)try to frame me in drug case, I had to take basin bath and avoiding trash garbage. I used to burn the yard trash. 

This summer several wildfires the largest in California history burned the state for nearly two months. 



> Largest California Wildfire Won't Be Contained Until September, Officials Say
> August 8,
> 
> Cal Fire pushed back its estimate for containment by two weeks for the massive blaze, which is made up of the adjacent River and Ranch fires. Officials had previously anticipated full containment by Aug. 15, but now say it will be Sept. 1.
> 
> https://www.npr.org/2018/08/08/6366...nt-be-contained-until-september-officials-say



I have a feeling such a long lasting wildfires were the work of the Feds. The purpose is to find a reason to stop me from burning withered leaves. 

 On August 30, when the fire were reported contained, I burned some withered grass. Two days later-Labor Day, I heard some noise at front yard. It was my neighbor - Mr.Wu. I rarely saw him, perhaps once a year. He was trimming plant in his flower bed. There was not much trash, but he made a noise. he put the yard trash on street. I think the Feds called him here to do a guide work. They hope me to do same thing instead of burning the trash. I didn't follow. 

Then New California wildfires Prompts Mandatory Evacuations. Will they keep the fire continue to burn till the end of September?



> Wildfire that closed key California highway explodes in size
> Saturday, September 8, 2018



I think the Feds is framing a case of "finding drug trace in yard trash" on me.


----------



## katsung47

1042. Discord with accomplices? (10/7/2018)

In #1041, I talked about October plot how the Feds arranged to murder my wife, mysisters and me. Then there come two odd news. 



> Duterte Signals His Readiness to Step Down If He Has Cancer
> By Andreo Calonzo               October 4, 2018,
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...diness-to-step-down-if-he-has-serious-illness





> Interpol Missing Interpol chief 'submits resignation' after China admits to holding him for questioning
> The Telegraph	Rory Mulhollan•         October 7, 2018
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/missing-interpol-chief-apos-sent-181456359.html



You must read the following reference to understand its meaning. The two are accomplices of the Feds in my case. They want to keep distance away from the result of the plot or the Feds have new deal with Russian to murder my wife? (in her Mid East tour) 


Reference (1033 and 933)

1033. An international plot (8/12/2018)

In early July, US quietly made some concession to China. I think that is the payment for a framed case. See "1030. Payment of a secret deal".

It also accordant to my allegation that the Feds would do a mass slaughter to eliminate my family and relatives and people who know the story. My wife has a lot of relatives in Philippines. It seems they will be murdered too. 

Philippines is a country under the control of the Feds. (I'll talk about it later). When the Feds(FBI and DEA) rigged the 2016 election to have their candidate Trump to grab the president power, they also have their agent Duterte to grab the power of Philippines president. Duterte is known as "Philippines' Trump" who rules Philippines ruthlessly and killed a lot of people in the name of "drug war". 

The following two assassinations took place in early July, synchronized with the early July plot. The purpose is to justify a big slaughter by government in the name of "revenge for the dead Mayors". I think. 



> Antonio Halili Assassinated: Philippine City Mayor Gunned Down
> Monday, 02 July 2018
> 
> https://www.newsmax.com/thewire/anto.../02/id/869440/





> Philippines mayor Ferdinand Bote killed in second assassination in just two days
> Posted 3 Jul 2018
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-07-0...o-days/9936876




933. Big drug case in China, Philippines and USA (11/12/2016)

16 years ago, Bush was escorted to the president seat by the Feds. The big event was 9/11 attack. The secret deal was between Chinese secret police and the Feds.(FBI and DEA) In deal, China was to smuggle drugs to US to frame a case on Kat Sung. The payment was to hosting 2008 Olypic Game and the membership of WTO.

This month, they escorted Trump to the president seat. A new secret deal has been made. It still is to create a drug case, but the victims will be much more. My relatives and other people who know my story will be killed in this created case. 

My wife is arranged a trip to China and Philippines from 11/13 to 11/21. The Feds used to frame a case when victims are in travel. The drug case will take place in these two countries and in US too.

The case will be operated under the name of Interpol. For this purpose, a Chinese police officer has been selected president of Interpol. 




> New Chinese Interpol chief sparks rights concerns
> 
> AFP	Yulius Martoni November 10, 2016
> 
> Nusa Dua (Indonesia) (AFP) - A Chinese security official was elected president of Interpol Thursday for the first time, sparking criticism from activists who say Beijing uses the agency to track down dissidents abroad.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/interpol-...083320553.html



US intelligence infiltrates all kinds of organizations. 16 years ago, they satisfied Chinese demand by the approval of the commission of Olympic Game and the WTO. This time, for the same purpose, they sent a Chinese police officer to the seat of Interpol president.



1043. My wife's Middle East tour and Idlib war (10/13/2018)

In early September, the web site were full of news that there would be a last battle in Idlib to unify Syria. 



> Syria’s last battle
> No one can stop the coming bloodbath in Idlib. The Syrian army is massing to take the last rebel stronghold. The West cannot do much to curb the carnage
> 
> Sep 6th 2018
> 
> https://www.economist.com/leaders/2018/09/06/no-one-can-stop-the-coming-bloodbath-in-idlib



Then came a news that Russia and Syria stop the assault in Idlib and create a demilitarized zone there. The Chinese sites all say that the assault will re-start on Oct 15. 



> Turkey and Russia to create buffer zone in rebel-held Syrian province
> By Hande Atay Alam, Emma Burrows and Kara Fox, CNN     September 18, 2018
> 
> (CNN)Russia and Turkey have agreed to create a demilitarized zone in Syria's Idlib province, potentially thwarting a large-scale military operation and impending humanitarian disaster in the country's last rebel stronghold.
> 
> ...... The zone, which will be patrolled by Turkish and Russian military units, will become operational from October 15.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/09/17/middleeast/turkey-russia-syria-buffer-zone-idlib/index.html



That's the time when my wife told me she would go for a Mid-East tour on Oct.14. It seems the Feds delayed a battle for a murder case. My wife will go to an area with battle field. For decades, I don't believe coincidence anymore. Kat Sung and his family are the murder targets of the Feds. (see last message #1042) The major players of Syria war are Russia and Turkey. Behind them is US. 


Reference:

941. Payment to Russia for hacking in US election (1/4/2017)

Of course, Russia won't do it for free. There must be a secret deal between the intelligence of the two countries. We outsiders can only see it from some facts.

The secret deal: Hacked email were handed to Wikileaks to issue to hit Hillary Clinton.

The payment of secret deal: 

1. Aleppo falls (or "liberated" from Russia side) on 12/15. Resistance and civil withdraw from East Aleppo by bus. Five years fight ends. A big victory for Russia and its allies.

2. Economic interest.



> Japan pledges 300 bil. yen economic package at Abe-Putin summit
> 
> December 17, 2016
> 
> The total value of Japan's contribution in investment and loans, including through agreements between private sector firms, is around 300 billion yen ($2.54 billion), Deputy Chief Cabinet Secretary Kotaro Nogami said after the leaders' summit.
> 
> http://mainichi.jp/english/articles.../023000c#csidx7f0739f16cc5d7e8efc439f0b9b08b7
> Copyright



Putin dismissed the notion that he was only interested in getting economic benefits from Japan.

"If anyone thinks we’re interested only in developing economic links and a peace deal is of secondary importance, that’s not the case," he told the same news conference. That's all for the controversial islands. He went Japan just for those business deals.


You may say that's something between Russia and Japan. The Truth is Japan is the pocket slave of the US. If you still remember Trump claims credit for $50 billion investment by Japanese firm and 7 billion from a Taiwan firm. They were puppet nations that have to pay their defense share that Trump demands. Include that payment to Russia for the US sake.


----------



## Gilligan




----------



## katsung47

1044. Shut off power supply to "prevent" fire (10/20/2018)

In #1041, I wrote that the Feds have made a plot in October. They arranged tours for my sisters and my wife. My wife's Mid East tour is from 10/14 to 10/28. 
As for me, I allege they would justify an arrest for "burning" yard trash. To make the arrest reasonable, they have created historical big wild fire in California. In Oct.15, I read a news:



> PG&E keeps nearly 60,000 Northern California customers in the dark to reduce wildfire risk
> Ashley May and Kristin Lam, USA TODAY    Oct.15, 2018
> 
> A utility company purposefully shut off electricity to nearly 60,000 Northern California customers Sunday night, aiming to reduce wildfire risks from power lines during extreme winds.
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...-power-north-california-wildfires/1646686002/



It means California is in so dangerous situation that even PG&E shut off the power supply to 60,000 customers in advance to prevent a fire risk. My view is it proves my predict that the Feds created a case to frame me and my family in. The "Sunday night" was  Oct.14 night. The time my wife left for her Mid-east tour. 


1045. Oakland fire (10/27/2018)

On October 24 in night news of TV, I saw there was a big fire in Oakland that burned 126 units in construction. I am alert of fire because the Feds try to justify an arrest if I burn the yard trash. October weather is cool down, but they still create a situation that fire is dangerous. On 10/14, they let PG&E shut off electricity in name of "prevent fire".(see #1044) I think this fire is part of their plot too. 



> West Oakland fire probe intensifies with arrival of up to 20 federal agents
> By Kimberly Veklerov and Sarah Ravani     Wednesday, October 24, 2018
> 
> An arsonist started an earlier fire at the unfinished West Oakland residential complex that burned down this week, ....
> 
> https://www.chron.com/bayarea/article/West-Oakland-fire-probe-intensifies-with-arrival-13334005.php



I allege the Feds target at big housing construction sites because new houses are threaten to the house price. The Feds rely on the money they made from rising house price in my case. That construction site once had been their target. This time they revive it again because in October plot, they need a big fire. 



> Arsonist previously set fire at site of massive West Oakland blaze:
> Sarah Ravani         Oct. 24, 2018
> 
> The massive, unfinished residential complex that went up in flames Tuesday in West Oakland was targeted by an arsonist six months prior in a smaller fire intentionally set in a stairwell of the development, a city Fire Department official told The Chronicle on Wednesday.
> 
> https://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea...usly-set-fire-at-site-of-massive-13332873.php




Reference,

1026. Hot Housing market (6/24/2018)

I am innocent. To eliminate an innocent man by framing him in criminal case takes a lot of money. The Feds(FBI and DEA) used to get the money from real estate business. 




The index curve of the median house price of San Francisco represents the course of the persecution of the Feds. The tactic is to refinance the house for more money if the house price keeps going up. e.g. When they bought a house of 300k in 1990
They paid 10% down payment,that's 30k. Then in 2007 when the house price went up to 680k, they could get 380k cash by refinancing. Now it's 1.61 million, they could get another 930k from it. 30k for 1.31 million, what a profit. Any time when the case is over, they leave the debt for bank to take care. The point is to keep the housing market hot while the case is alive. 


In the meantime, the housing babble has exploded in 2007. The Feds(FBI and DEA) saved it from collapse by Q.E. done by Federal Reserve. See reference (#945)
To keep the balloon from popping off, they keep the interest as low as possible. Now the media house price of St. Francisco is 1.61 million. That's where my sisters live. San Jose's is higher, that's where I live. 



> San Francisco’s median house price climbs to $1.61 million
> 
> That’s nearly double the average from just five years ago
> By Adam Brinklow  Apr 5, 2018,
> 
> https://sf.curbed.com/2018/4/5/17201888/san-francisco-median-home-house-price-average-2018


----------



## Gilligan

Whew.  There are places you can go to seek help....IF you are even in the US, I mean.


----------



## Kyle

Easy solution to the escalating price of housing.

Find, Identify and Deport all the illegals and there will be a glut of housing at affordable prices.

If that doesn't completely do the trick, deport 20% of the leftists in the country to the middle east.


----------



## katsung47

1046. Intimidate to kill my wife (11/3/2018)

Lupus is a disease Feds used to kill female victims. Feds once tried to use it to murder my wife in September plot(2017). (see #978,979,980) I revealed it on 9/12/2017.
For this October(2018) plot, the Feds pre-warned on 10/7. In TV KTSF26 night program at 9:30, there was a lecture about Lupus. I think that's an intimidation. 

Reference:

981. Attempt to murder my wife (9/12/2017)

I have warned Korea war crisis would be created to cover up the framed case of 9/2. N.Korea did detonate a nuke bomb on 9/3. If US reacted with "fire and fury" Trump had promised, my predict would have become true. The procedure was so closely carried out. Only the Feds failed to frame me in any framed case. Then the Feds immediately designed another murder case - to kill my wife. 

The Feds used to influence public opinion by TV commercial. on 9/6 and 9/7, an organization had an ad on KTSF26(Chinese) to remind people of "Lupus erythematosus". It was so short lived(2 days) that I never saw it after 9/7. What I remember of that ad was some people having a parade with banners written "Lupus ..."I even couldn't finish reading the whole banner because the banner was upright, the English was so rare seen.  I was confused the first letter was "I" or "L". I knew it was "lupus erythematosus" only by audio Chinese aside. 

Decades ago when I was a in HongKong, I knew an acquaintance of my parents - Mrs. Wang. Mrs. Wang was a rich widow. She lived with a close friend - Ms. C. Mrs. Wang had a quick death - died of Lupus erythematosus. Although people knew she had such a disease, nobody expected she'd have a sudden death. The gossip in their social circle was: how much did Ms. C got from Wang's wealth. 

In US, when I knew G-man and realized he is a double agent, I also knew Ms.C is G-man's sister. I also found the Feds are money looters. That made Mrs. Wang's death a thoroughly different story to me. Lupus erythemotosus could be a killing tool of the intelligence. 

I don't think the short lived commercial of Lupus Erythematosus is a coincidence. The disease is incurable and victims mostly are women. In #979. I wrote," If I were arrested when my wife was absent, nobody would have known that I was in prison. This time my wife travels to Canada from 9/2 to 9/9. The Feds could have seven days to do a "suicide" death." The words might touch off the killing motive. If my wife doesn't exist, that's more convenient for them to do a murder case. 



1047. Behind wildfire (11/10/2018)

In "1041", I wrote, "I have a feeling such a long lasting wildfires were the work of the Feds. The purpose is to find a reason to stop me from burning withered leaves." The tactic continues so I wrote "1044. Shut off power supply to "prevent" fire " and then "1045. Oakland fire", now it develops to: 


> N. California’s Paradise fire becomes one of state’s worst: 6,700 structures lost; at least 9 dead"
> Los Angeles Times (TNS)         Nov 9, 2018
> 
> https://www.heraldcourier.com/news/...cle_502cfcd8-621d-5748-8ec9-e5cb87ec6ac6.html



Several days ago, I found a post that proves all these disasters were caused by man made climate war. 



> Pt. 2; 11-4-2018; Heavy Aerosol Chemtrail Spraying Prevents Rain Despite Jet Stream Moisture Flow!
> 
> Published on Nov 4, 2018
> (Sun.) Pt.2; The Watervapor and IR maps show substantial moisture flowing through California and Nevada on the Jet Stream, yet there is ZERO precipitation showing up on the Doppler map! The reason no rain is falling is becuase of the massive chemtrail aerosol spraying high above the incoming moisture to 'cap' the atmosphere! Since there is an official no-rain forecast in Southern CA for the next 10 days, we see the specially equipped jets spraying the chemtrail aerosols to stop the atmospheric lift necessary for the precipitation process.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0bwuLHC-q8y



Read the whole passage at: 

http://katsung.forumotion.com/t16-h...nts-rain-despite-jet-stream-moisture-flow#205


----------



## jrt_ms1995

I wish I had the time and creativity needed to come up with so much wacky ####. And even if it's derived from insanity, it still takes time!


----------



## black dog

jrt_ms1995 said:


> I wish I had the time and creativity needed to come up with so much wacky ####. And even if it's derived from insanity, it still takes time!



 He has a really good weed dealer..


----------



## littlelady

black dog said:


> He has a really good weed dealer..



Katsung reminds me of THE GOVENOR.


----------



## katsung47

1048. Chemtrail to alter the weather (11/17/2018)

The Feds spread chemical to change the area's air pressure to force the humid air mass away from California, that has made California a dried land for year long. 



> ZERO rain in California. Yet jet stream flows over state.
> Mon Nov 5, 2018 3:57am
> 166.182.66.10
> 
> The weather terrorists continue to spray dessicants over the moisture field yet again to prevent cohesion and lift of the huge moisture field moving from the Pacific Ocean over California. This is the pattern so far this monsoon season that usually begins in late September and October. The aerosols and EMF weather machines such as NEXRAD and SBX-1 are I full deployment to continue to dry out and destroy California. No rain anywhere here.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0bwuLHC-q8y
> 
> http://disc.yourwebapps.com/discussion.cgi?disc=175790;article=1617430;title=Religion and Ethics BBS



14 years ago, I talked about how the Feds changed the climate by chemtrail. 

(218). Chemtrail and covert climate war (4/4/04)

In many web sites, there is a common topic: "chemtrail". People puzzled what is it for. They worried the chemistry will hurt human's health and pollute the nature. 

Here is a typical post about chemtrail in a discussion. 

Quote, "Chemtrail, the name given to non-dissipating vapor-like trails left in our skies in grid like patterns by high altitude, unmarked aircraft. People all over the world have now witnessed these, and they've been so concerned that they have contacted their governmental representatives. 

Dennis Kucinich has included this phenomenon as part of his protest statements against U.S. space weapon development. Other senators have been involved, too. 

......


(353). Hurricane (3) Chemical and Greece air accident (10/27/05)

When I said Hurricane Katrina and Rita were created by Feds for a framed case, there were sarcasms such like "You mean government has a weather machine?", or "to create a hurricane with a fan?". Those people, either are very ignorant, or most likely, to smear a truth on purpose. Government doesn't use an oven to produce a warm weather or use a fan to blow wind, just like they don't sprinkle the water to make an artificial rain. They use chemical. (see #218. Chemtrail and climate war)

Control climate generally means control the movement of air stream. By controlling area air pressure or temperature, people can build artificial air passage or air wall, (of course, invisible, but sometimes people saw the chemtrail in the sky) guide the air mass move to area they want. Either it is cold air mass, or warm air mass, or humid or dry air mass. 

....

A hurricane needs a warm air mass with rich water vapor. Ocean supplies it. A hurricane also needs big air pressure difference and temperature difference above it. This chemical supplies it. That's how an artificial hurricane developed. 

......


Read the whole passage at: 

http://katsung.forumotion.com/t16-h...nts-rain-despite-jet-stream-moisture-flow#205



355. Hurricane (4): Chemical and climate war(11/2/05)

The chemical used to create a hurricane is possibly a kind of refrigerant. When the compressed refrigerant is released in air, it gasifies quickly and sucks a lot of heat. That's how a refrigerant works. When it is used in a closed cabinet, that plane becomes a cooler of the refrigerator. This was what happened in Greece air plane. 

Freon was a popular refrigerant. Several years ago, scientists said it destroyed the ozonosphere and banned it. It means Freon reacts with part element of air. 

To destroy the ozonosphere takes a large quantity of Freon. I think it was the result when it was used in experiment of a covert climate war. I also believe this is why Bush rejected the Tokyo treaty. The government knew they are altering the weather deliberately. 

Since climate war depends on chemical spreading, how can Feds apply it on other countries? Read the news here. 

Quote, "Treat of shoulder fired missiles prompts action

By steve Johnson
Mercury News, 4/8/2004

Some federal officials hope to modify US commercial planes to fire lasers, launch flares ...... fly at night with lights dimmed to foil terrorists armed with portable missiles. 

While no planes in this country have come under missile attack so far, the government wants to be prepared."

A device which launches flares also can spread chemical. And how can it avoid being spotted with a chemtrail? Fly at night. All this was in the name of anti-terrorist.

Anyhow, the proposal was denied by the House due to the high cost. Then I have heard two news. 



One was in newspaper. (I didn't keep that newspaper because at first I didn't realize the real meaning behind it) It said because the fuel cost was too high, commercial airline decided to reduce the flight weight. One way was to reduce the water reserve  which used to flush the toilet by half. 

The other one was from a TV news. It said a family was stunned when their roof of the  house was broken through by a chunk of ice. Later it was proved the ice was the toilet water of a commercial plane. It said the toilet water released by air plane encountered with a cool air and froze to an ice. 

My allegation is this was an experiment when a commercial plane was reformed to spread chemical. It may also prove my allegation that the chemical was a kind of refrigerant which can freeze certain amount of water instantly. 



1049. Paradise fire was done by the Feds (11/23/2018)

Fearing the Feds to make arrest by claiming they found drug trace in garbage, I used to burn the withered leaves. I think the Feds created wildfires to justify an arrest. Last month (October) I wrote #1044, alleged the Feds would justify search and arrest by wildfire on 10/14. That day, PG&E strangely shut down the power supply to part of North California. I particularly noticed it because the Feds used to create big event on action day. 10/14 was the leaving date of my wife's Mid-east travel. Feds used to make arrest at check point at air terminal when they can legally search passengers. A recent news indicates they had prepared Paradise fire as early as in October. 



> California fire: PG&E canceled planned power shut-off in Paradise area just before Camp fire broke out
> 2018/11/16
> 
> On Oct. 14, the company cautiously shut off power to some 60,000 Sierra foothills and North Bay customers, hoping to prevent any downed power lines from sparking a fire. On Nov. 6, PG&E again began warning 70,000 customers — including those in the town of Paradise — that it might flip the switch in the face of fire danger.
> 
> https://www.sandiegouniontribune.co...toffs-wildfires-utilities-20181116-story.html



This is exactly what I wrote one month ago:

1044. Shut off power supply to "prevent" fire (10/20/2018)

In #1041, I wrote that the Feds have made a plot in October. They arranged tours for my sisters and my wife. My wife's Mid East tour is from 10/14 to 10/28. 
As for me, I allege they would justify an arrest for "burning" yard trash. To make the arrest reasonable, they have created historical big wild fire in California. In Oct.15, I read a news:



> PG&E keeps nearly 60,000 Northern California customers in the dark to reduce wildfire risk
> Ashley May and Kristin Lam, USA TODAY    Oct.15, 2018
> 
> A utility company purposefully shut off electricity to nearly 60,000 Northern California customers Sunday night, aiming to reduce wildfire risks from power lines during extreme winds.
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...-power-north-california-wildfires/1646686002/



It means California is in so dangerous situation that even PG&E shut off the power supply to 60,000 customers in advance to prevent a fire risk. My view is it proves my predict that the Feds created a case to frame me and my family in. The "Sunday night" was  Oct.14 night. The time my wife left for her Mid-east tour.


----------



## katsung47

1050. A wildfire that not burn trees (12/1/2018)

Here is a picture of Paradise after the fire. You can see Houses were burned into ashes, But trees remain green. By common sense, was it possible?

http://www.trbimg.com/img-5bee39f5/turbine/la-me-paradise-fire-gallery-025/800/800x450

http://www.trbimg.com/img-5bee39f5/turbine/la-me-paradise-fire-gallery-025/800/800x450

https://www.sandiegouniontribune.co...toffs-wildfires-utilities-20181116-story.html

To burn a house to the ground usual takes hours or days, that will affect nearby trees. Unless the houses were made by papers, (then they would have been burned in seconds or minutes). The picture shows a "fire" flashed through the town that only destroyed houses but left trees alone. I think the Feds were behind this tragedy. They planned this for a long time. To create a dry weather (see #1047 to 1049) and select Paradise as victim (see #1044). They finally carried it out on November 8 because it is rain season. They had made California a "no rain" land for too long time and wouldn't abandon it for doing nothing. 

To wipe out the witnesses, all town were ruined. The time was at 6:30 when people were asleep. To justify the high death rate they said the fire grew at about 80 football fields per minute. Since they controlled the media, I think people will never know how many people died. 

Reference:



> Emily Cragg - California Fires Directed Energy Weapons
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4FkILI5bos&t=1695s



------------

http://katsung.forumotion.com/t16-h...nts-rain-despite-jet-stream-moisture-flow#205



1051. Paradise fire was originally planed to act on 10/14 (12/8/2018)

I was harassed to post in Internet. The processing become very, very slow. And frequently the computer lost connection to Internet. I think the problem is what I said in #1050 was very true that "To wipe out the witnesses, all town were ruined. The time was at 6:30 when people were asleep. To justify the high death rate they said the fire grew at about 80 football fields per minute. Since they controlled the media, I think people will never know how many people died."

I now allege the Feds planed a fire to eliminate me. The fire would be done by DEW (Direct Energy Weapon) It's quick and controllable. It's evident that the targeted houses and automobiles were burned severely while nearby trees were in much better conditions. Nobody in video said they saw fire at about 80 football fields per minute. With that speed and high temperature (that even melted aluminium wheels of the car), the surrounding trees wouldn't survive. It could be done only by high tech. weapon. 

On 10/14, PG&E cut off electricity to Paradise area. I noticed it and wrote:"1044. Shut off power supply to "prevent" fire (10/20/2018)". On 11/8, they still carried it out because it was a large scale plan. They wouldn't waste what they have done for the preparation work. In witness' video, you can see small fire in different spot along the road. (That's why they said fire grew at about 80 football fields per minute.) And collapsed electricity wire along road too. (a pre-prepared cover up work)



1052. How the Feds frame a case (12/15/2018)

I could hardly post in internet sites. I think the Feds have prepared a raid anytime recently. 

On December 12 near 2 o,clock, an Asian lady who wore a glass walked into the lane. She paced up and down and watched at my house for a while, then left. Soon, there came a car. Parked at the entrance of the lane, headed to my house. I was familiar to this deep grey car- a surveillance car of the Feds, often parks at same place to intimidate. I even talked about it at # "993. Thanks Giving day plot (11/29/2017)" (While I was alone after supper, I went to computer. The window faces the entrance of the lane. Sitting before the computer, I was alarmed by sharp light from window. It was from a car parking at lane, The lane was narrow. Rarely people would park their car on passage, let alone to ejecting light on other's window. Obviously it was an intimidation. "We are watching you." or "We come to arrest you". It was a provocation.) What was it going to do this time?
 Then that Asian lady appeared again and repeated what she had done before - paced up and down and watched at my house then left. The surveillance car left after that lady's leaving. 

A few minutes later, a "DHL" business van parked at cross street. That Asian lady appeared again to shake hands with the "DHS" driver. The performance was done at the entrance of the lane. 

This was not the first time I saw that lady. Sometime ago, she was with another lady at the entrance of the lane. Then in early October, I received a letter of AT&T which said AT&T "proposes to install equipment on street pole." At that time I allege it was a surveillance program of the Feds. That lady obviously is the living plant (as an illegal target) used by the Feds to apply for a search warrant. 

The coming of  deep grey car was to take a picture with which they could apply for a warrant to extend surveillance to my house. That lady, of course, would follow the order from the Feds to repeat similar action twice before my house.


----------



## katsung47

1053. Government shutdown manipulation (12/22/2018)

There was a crisis of government shutdown. It was resolved like this:



> Senate approves bill to keep government running into 2019
> 12/19/2018
> 
> Senators passed the measure, which would keep government running to Feb. 8, by voice vote without a roll call.
> 
> https://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/politics/ct-government-shutdown-20181219-story.html



I view it as a Feds oriented plot. Feb.5/2019 is Chinese New Years Day. My family members used to gather together to celebrate it. Feds also used to chose such date to carry on a raid. Why do they relate it to a government shutdown? Because that is a framed case, the Feds will kill many people because they are innocent. Some law enforcement officers and correctional officers may not be there to do the bail work. That's why the Feds used to frame a case on Friday, the jail won't do bail on week end. A shut down gives the Feds more time to commit murder while innocents are in custody. 

What surprises me is this morning's news(12/22) says Trump refusing to sign the budget because it doesn't include the fund to build a wall to the US-Mexico border. The abrupt action of Trump indicates how eagerly the Feds is to finish my case.They even can't wait to February - their original plan date. Today is 12/22. My family members have a dinner party for Christmas. I think that is the recent target of the Feds.  

One thing I'd like to remind people, the Feds used to activate big event to distract a big case.  The distract case will be bigger than North California wild fire(Paradise fire) or Las Vegas mass shooting. And mass murder will take place.  




1054. The character of plot (12/29/2018)

On Aug. 3/2017, a PG&E worker came to my house and replaced the gas meter. I was afraid  of a gas explosion and called the company. See "974. Prepare for a gas leaking (8/9/2017)" Two months later, I found the Feds had prepared a mass shooting case between 8/3/17 to 8/6.

A plot two months later: My wife was arranged a tour to Europe on 10/2/2017. Two hours before her leaving, there was a mass shooting happened in Las Vegas. The Feds used to arrange travel for my wife so it's easy to create accident death on her. The mass shooting was used to distract the murder plot on my case. 

Then the news reported Las Vegas shooter Paddock also prepared a shooting case on 8/3 in Chicago. 

LAS VEGAS GUNMAN STEPHEN PADDOCK BOOKED HOTEL ROOMS OVERLOOKING CHICAGO LOLLAPALOOZA FESTIVAL: REPORTS
BY CONOR GAFFEY ON 10/5/

booked one room at the Blackstone Hotel in Chicago, which he was due to check into on August 1, and he booked a second room for check in on August 3, a law enforcement official told USA Today. 

Both rooms had a checkout date of August 6. The Lollapalooza music festival ran August 2-5 and takes place in Grant Park. 

http://www.newsweek.com/las-vegas-shooter-stephen-paddock-lollapalooza-chicago-678828?yptr=yahoo

In October plot 2018, My wife was arranged a Mid-east tour on 10/14/2018. Same time PG&E cut power supply to North California area. I think it was unusual and wrote "1044. Shut off power supply to "prevent" fire (10/20/2018)"

Three weeks later Paradise fire took place. It was the biggest fire in California history and would play a big distraction. 



> California fire: PG&E canceled planned power shut-off in Paradise area just before Camp fire broke out
> 2018/11/16
> 
> On Oct. 14, the company cautiously shut off power to some 60,000 Sierra foothills and North Bay customers, hoping to prevent any downed power lines from sparking a fire. On Nov. 6, PG&E again began warning 70,000 customers — including those in the town of Paradise — that it might flip the switch in the face of fire danger.
> 
> https://www.sandiegouniontribune.co...toffs-wildfires-utilities-20181116-story.html



Do you see the similarity? 1. PG&E involved. 2. My wife was a murder target. Travel arranged because accident are easy to create. 3. Big events created to distract. 4. I wrote my suspicion in advance and was later proved by news report.


----------



## katsung47

1055. The Feds openly move in my lane (1/5/2019)

On 10/3/2018, I received a letter from AT&T said that they "to locate equipment on an existing pole and install one cylindrical antenna on top of the pole." to improve wireless service. There was a street map of the pole with the letter that just overview the entrance of my lane. That's a warning the Feds formally put me under surveillance. Although the whole community are occupied by the Feds and their support groups, their surveillance are unreasonable, but now it becomes formal. That's when they sent an Asian lady playing a stageshow at my house. See "1052. How the Feds frame a case (12/15/2018)". She must have played an *illegal target" to justify a surveillance warrant" on her but the real target is "me". 

After I posted #1052 on 12/15, something dramatically happened. From 12/16, B house neighbor started to move out.See map of my lane at "#1032. Removal of surveillance car (8/5/2018)" Another family moved in. At that time, that Asian lady occasionally appeared. It means now the Feds formaly move in their "illegal target" so they can formaly monitor the lane I live. This is how the Feds to turn innocent people under their surveillance by "living plant". 

Corrupt officials plant fake evidence at your home. Then apply a warrant Say they suspect you are a criminal. They get a warrant then found the "evidence"(gun, drug) at your home. That's how the 4th Amendment bypassed.

https://imgur.com/I4aAGNi








1056. Surveillance and violence (1/12/2019)

Jan. 1st. was New Year's day. New moved in family in B house had a busy day to move in their stuff. Though they should be disguised as "criminal target", they are part of surveillance team in fact. They must live in nearby area or just in same community. I noticed that sometimes the interval of empty car bring in new stuff took just a short-while. Among them there was a typical "S.S.G." - three teen age girls. To my experience, the Feds used to organize three people as a "special support group". This S.S.G. had two dogs. One was a big dog like a grey wolf which pounced from time to time.
I think that's intimidation. 

Later news reported that Mayor of San Jose had an accident that day (1/1)



> San Jose Mayor Sam Liccardo Injured In Bicycle Accident
> By Brian Chase on January 4, 2019
> 
> Liccardo, an avid bicyclist, was riding the afternoon of Jan. 1 in the 600 block of Salt Lake Drive when a car struck him
> 
> https://www.bestattorney.com/blog/san-jose-mayor-sam-liccardo-injured-in-bicycle-accident



One year ago, San Francisco mayor Ed Lee was dead of "heart attack". I wrote #995, alleged it was part of murder plot. Now the Feds are planing a framed case in San Jose and they play that trick again? 


995. Mayor's death (12/12/2017)

San Francisco Mayor Ed Lee died suddenly today.




> S.F. Mayor Ed Lee’s family history includes heart attack
> 
> By TRACY SEIPEL  Bay Area News Group   PUBLISHED: December 12, 2017 at 9:55 am
> 
> San Francisco Mayor Ed Lee’s death early Tuesday morning after suffering an apparent heart attack echoes a family history of heart disease.
> ......
> Coronary heart disease accounts for 1 in 7 deaths in America, killing more than 360,000 people a year.
> 
> The average age at the first heart attack is 65.3 years for males and 71.8 years for females.
> 
> Lee, who suffered a heart attack while shopping for groceries Monday night, was 65.
> 
> http://www.mercurynews.com/2017/12/12/s-f-mayor-ed-lees-family-history-includes-heart-attack/



That news is more of a defense paper to justify Ed Lee's death is a natural decease. I allege it was a murder done by the Feds.(FBI and DEA)

Recently the Feds intensify their framed case on my family members and me. I think they planed an arrest on Thanks Giving Day family party. see "993. Thanks Giving day plot (11/29/2017)" The party place is my sister's house in San Francisco. My relatives used to meet there on holidays. To perform a big arrest, s.F.P.D. would involve in. Since it's a framed case, and a big one, they just eliminate every element of obstruction. Ed Lee obviously does not belong to that criminal group. 

This is holiday season: Christmas Day, New Year's day are coming. So the Feds are working relentlessly for it. 

The heart attack is a skilled murder weapon for the Feds.


----------



## katsung47

1057. Direct Energy Weapon (1/19/2019)

After North California Paradise fire of November 8, 2018, there are many video in internet say it is done by DEW (Direct Energy Weapon). It can burn a house into ash but leave trees alone. Here is a picture of how it can burn a tree from inside. No doubt it was done by high tech. weapon and only the Feds has capability to do it. 






I have alleged the Feds use such energy weapon for a long time. Since it is still a secret weapon, I could only speculate it as "microwave" or "acoustic weapon". Since four months ago the Feds activate "October frame case", I am again suffering from the attack of those high tech. weapon. Recently I often awoke in midnight by overheat feeling. Although it's winter now, there's a sweating feeling. I've talked about it two years ago. Is it "Direct Energy Weapon" as they called?  

Reference,

910. Acoustic weapon killing (6/27/2016)

 In the midnight of 6/26, I woke up to an unusual warm feeling. The heat was from inside body, seemed from blood. Since the Feds using acoustic weapon, I encountered such situation several times. Of course, it also came with strong ground vibration feeling. I had to leave my bedroom and slept in the sofa of the sitting room. A few minutes later the heat inside the body disappeared. I had thought a lot about that phenomenon, now I realize it was the killing resonance. The body of human being has its own resonance frequency. Once the Feds apply that frequency on people, it will cause vibration that produces heat or other damages in their blood, organ or parts of the body. 

I had been intimidated by the Feds through the TV commercial. At that time I thought the heat killing was microwave radiation. Now I realize it is the acoustic weapon. I had posted my allegation in #815. That TV station disappeared several months later after my revelation. Watch that commercial I posted below. It well proves the heat killing weapon. 

quote, 815. TV commercial intimidation (2/8/2014)

ICN is a TV channel that broadcast Chinese news and movies. I think it is run by Chinese capital. My wife used to tune on that channel to watch its TV series. When the series is interesting, I join in. 

I noticed there is a strange commercial in recent broadcast. I think it is an intimidation from the Feds. 

The first one: A lady sits in a sauna room. A pig is approaching her, sniffing. The lady drops some water on heater and create a steam. A thermo-charter shows the temperature goes up followed with a word “COOK? Then lady disappeared and the pig leaves. 

Followed by second one: Most of commercial shows how a fish without water is struggling for air. At last a word appears: NO ATTACK. 

If the motive of the commercial is “cook”right and “no attack? then they were very bad products. People can hardly link sauna room and fish out of water to it. It is good death  intimidation if you know the killing method of the Feds. They used to kill people with microwave radiation. They also kill victims in prison by suffocation with plastic bag on head, then claim it was a suicide. 

I think this is particularly on me. Chinese traditionally symbolize year with twelve animals. I was born in the year of pig. That’s why they put a pig in that commercial. 

That unusual advertisement was broadcast at 11pm (Monday to Friday) at Channel 26.4 ICN(San Francisco Bay Area) in a two hours long (each week day)Chinese series. See how cruel they treat that fish in that commercial. 


http://youtu.be/oyF794NgimI



1058. Trump's economy (1/26/2019)

Two years ago, when it was still in president election campaign, I wrote "902. Trump's job (2)". I think Trump was chosen by the Feds - the real ruler of the US, to deal with two issues: the downwards US economy and the elimination of Kat Sung. 

Then we saw what Trump has done: he withdraws from UNESCO the U.N.’s cultural organization, he Withdraws U.S. From Paris Climate Agreement, he imposed tariffs on steel (25%) and aluminum (10%) from most countries. he tells NATO allies to spend 4% of GDP on defense spending (doubling 2% spending target that only five countries have met).

 When US has to have a rogue style president to demand (or ask for) money from others, it's no joke that Trump even wants Mexico to pay a wall he intends to build, you know US really faces an economic problem. The most big one is China. It develops rapidly and will take over the seat of super power number 1 from US soon. 

That's why Trump has a trade war with China right now. 

Though Trump pushed out a Tax cut Act, it doesn't solve the basic problem - debt crisis. It may make economy pretty in Trump's term but increases the national debt amount. 

The root of trouble was planted 18 years ago when the Feds signed a secret deal with China. 



reference:   

902. Trump's job (2) (5/7/2016)

I revealed the Trump campaign was a comedy on 4/30. Within days his rivals Cruze and Kasich dropped the election campaign. It would be a joke to go on with this comic show. 

This country is ruled by the Feds.  They rule the country by controlled intelligence and media. They select politicians through rigged election and justify the election result through the fake poll done by media. 

In 2001, Clinton left the White House with a budget surplus. That was unusual. Most U.S.presidents added deficit to the huge national debt. Yet the Feds arranged George W. Bush to win the election. They need a candidate of their own to take care of the big events they planed to create - 911 attack, the Patriot Act and the Mid-east wars. 

When the media beat the drum to push up Trump's popularity, it means the Feds having another plan to produce a second "Bush". That's why I said something big will happen - bigger than 911 attack and the Mid-east wars. 

The big events may relate to China, I think. 911 attack was a derivation derived from the secret deal between the Feds and Chinese secret police.(see #884 to #899)  Benefited from "hosting the Olympic summer game" and "membership of WTO", China has been developed into economic power No.2 of the world. Which is shaking the super-power throne of the US. That's the story of Bush time. 

Now they want Donald Trump to take care of the situation of economic collapse in coming years. The main job is to cover up the murder case -  to kill Kat Sung, his relatives and people who know this story. That is the core interest of the Feds for which they have paid so much to China. see new secret deal at :"899. April plot (3/29/2016)".


----------

